# Season the Napoleon II Humidor?



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys, just upgraded my humidor to the Napoleon II, and it will arrive on Thursday.
Napoleon No. II Humidor - Cigars International
Do I season this humidor the same way as other humidors? Just curious because of the drawers...wipe down method or boveda method for seasoning? Also, does anyone else have this one? Looks pretty sweet and I like the 150ct capacity, although I know thats an overestimate...Thanks!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry I have no experience with it, but sure looks a beauty! I've admired it online before. Hope you enjoy the heck out of it. Let us know how it performs. Thanks. TCB


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new humi! Can't say that I have that exact humidor, but you should be fine seasoning it the same way you would any other.
Herf N Turf has a great sticky on seasoning new humidors here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

Just make sure to put the sponge in the bottom drawer.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here ya go.

Just looked at the pics of that thing and, frankly, I see a lot of red flags. First, it's glass top. They are rarely well sealed and extremely prone to leakage. Even if it's tight now, the wood is going to move and, when it does, it could leak. The Chinese do not cure their wood very well and it's anything, but aged when they assemble. You're also going to alter the moisture content, both by seasoning and by subjecting it to changing ambient humidity. ANY light at all inside a humidor is a bad thing, since it will accelerate wrapper oxidation. Make sure you keep nothing, but cigars you're going to smoke very soon in there.

Secondly, you're relying on drawer faces for the rest of your seals. The picture doesn't show the interface well enough to judge, but that's also a red flag for me. I'd be curious as to how one would achieve an air tight seal that way.

Do the "tap test" around the glass and if you're not 100% convinced it's tight, either send it back, or use some clear odorless silicone caulk around both inside and outside perimeters. You can also use aquarium sealer. I don't know what to tell you about the drawers, other than to use a lot of media in there.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice y'all.. @Herf N Turf, I will definitely keep extra Boveda packs in there along with my HF beads...There's just something about the looks of a glasstop that I just love...I'll let y'all know how it turns out...it comes in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I have that exact humidor and interestingly enough, depending on the size of cigars you smoke. 150 isn't a low estimation (that top drawer is rather deep!). 

I have had mine for uh... well at least three or four years now. I use the top shelf for daily smokes, the second shelf for cigars I am going to review, and the bottom drawer for cigars I want to rest for a while. My other humi's see's the lions share of cigars I wish to rest for months on end. The Napoleon is my every day humi.

I have had very good luck with mine. BUT, you must be neurotic about keeping the drawers closed... absolutely neurotic. 

When I first got it, I used the traditional method of humidification. What I noted though, was by using the "sponge" method the humi saw 70% RH up top and 65%RH down at the bottom. This might be great if you were using the top to rest (but then there is that glass...) and the bottom drawer for sticks you are about to smoke - but I wasn't happy with that as I use other humi's to rest for longer periods and the top drawer for my everyday smokes. But anyway, it ran fine that way for a long time.

Now I have 65% RH Heartfelt beads in all three drawers and a Heartfelt sheet taped to the bottom of the bottom drawer and it works like a charm! Actually I am really impressed. 

I like the glass top too as I get to look over which stick I want to smoke without opening which is great because sometimes... well, I'll look for some time lol. 

I really lucked out with mine as it holds RH quite well, and provides me a way to organize my daily smokes in a manner that works for me. I really hope you like it as much as I do. Congrats!!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I appreciate the input @earcutter and glad you have had success with it. I just ordered a 1/2 pound of 65% beads...one quick question though...can I just put all the beads in the bottom drawer? According to HF, 1/2 pound will cover 2 cubic feet, and the dimensions of the humi are a little over 1 cubic feet...just curious...thanks in advance!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Rook83 said:


> Thanks for the advice y'all.. @Herf N Turf, I will definitely keep extra Boveda packs in there along with my HF beads...There's just something about the looks of a glasstop that I just love...I'll let y'all know how it turns out...it comes in the mail tomorrow...


I love the looks of a glass top humi as well and I hate raining on anyone's parade but I gotta agree [email protected][URL="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/member.php?u=13844"]Herf N Turf[/URL], I just don't think this thing is going to seal up well enough to make you happy.

but I hope I am wrong!

good luck with it.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> I appreciate the input @earcutter and glad you have had success with it. I just ordered a 1/2 pound of 65% beads...one quick question though...can I just put all the beads in the bottom drawer? According to HF, 1/2 pound will cover 2 cubic feet, and the dimensions of the humi are a little over 1 cubic feet...just curious...thanks in advance!


Sure you can. But I wouldn't.

Here is what I would do... First and foremost, after unpacking it and playing with it for a bit. I would measure the humidity. Mine have all come in at the 70%RH range right out of the box.

If its below 60% rh - I would put a bowl with a sponge of distilled water in it and let it sit for a bit.
If its in the 70% rh area - I would put in the beads without spritzing at all.

But when I put the beads in, I would remove the sponge out of the rectangular humidification device it came with and replace it with the beads (as dry as possible) and place that in the top shelf (put some duct tape around the inside of the devise to fatten it up a bit because it gets loose after opening) - recall the humidity will rise and those beads will on the top will suck in and regulate.

Then I would put the rest on the bottom, with maybe a little in the middle. Then let the humi sit for a while.

If you are getting 65 - great. If its too high after a couple of days, dry the beads in the oven. If it starts to drop - just spritz the bottom ones. Again, the humidity will travel up.

After things have settled - Bob's your uncle and away you go. Insert cigars ! But note that the cigars might raise the RH too. So if you spritzed too much, you'll have to dry them out a bit.

I hope that made sense lol. Moreover - that's what I did (kind of, I had more beads to start and took out as needed but .5lb will be more than enough), but that doesn't mean squat lol. If anyone else has suggestions or input... it's all about learning lol .

Finally - just don't rush it - its a labour of love. Once it's running - it's painless! . Best of luck and let us know if you have any more questions and how its going for you.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

huskers said:


> I love the looks of a glass top humi as well and I hate raining on anyone's parade but I gotta agree [email protected][URL="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/member.php?u=13844"]Herf N Turf[/URL], I just don't think this thing is going to seal up well enough to make you happy.
> 
> but I hope I am wrong!
> 
> good luck with it.


Though I have been "lucky" - if you have any reservations... for sure, trade it in for another. I really like mine though. And besides, if you are like some of us, you'll need another humi for resting later anyway lol!!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

@earcutter, thanks man, that is great info...it comes in tomorrow, 12 hours to be exact so I'll update with my progress!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Rook83 said:


> @earcutter, thanks man, that is great info...it comes in tomorrow, *12 hours to be exact* so I'll update with my progress!


Let me guess? You're excited lol!! Nice!!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

absolutely...super tired of keeping the excess sticks in tupperware and ziplock baggies...just want a good looking humi that will hold all of my sticks...


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I only smoke one every two weeks or so, but I got a ton of Rocky Ps from my brother's wedding, so I have way more than my original 50ct humi will hold!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Humi's are awesome. Toys period are awesome lol. 

I just bought a new one not to long ago. I was pretty excited myself .


----------



## TacticalStogie (Oct 8, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Humi's are awesome. Toys period are awesome lol.
> 
> I just bought a new one not to long ago. I was pretty excited myself .


Amen!

Kell,
Houston, TX


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I really like @earcutter 's solution; using the sheet on the bottom. This solves a lot of concerns, mainly the fact that the floor is the hardest to season and keep seasoned.

As far as your bead quantity, Heartfelt and Herf N Turf recommend going with double the amount rendered by the calculator. The calculator simply renders a bare minimum required for stability in a static environment and does not account for ambient conditions, nor open/closing. I would recommend erring on the side of a little more than double, in order to combat the inherent issues we've already covered. If you went straight double and then added a sheet, you'd be money!

I have to agree that glass tops are aesthetically pleasing and also offer the advantage of window shopping. If someone would come out with a double-pane, that would at least address the insulation issue. No way to avoid the oxidation, though, which is the biggest bummer. Sounds to me earcutter's got the best system, though.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn, I just love this forum..everyone is so nice and helpful for hobbyists like myself (not a connoisseur yet)...appreciate it folks!


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice looking humi Rook. Would tinting the glass help combat oxidation?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

I have two of these humi's. they do seem to leak a little as the rh does fluctuate 2 to 3 points sometimes but I have no problems with them what so ever.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Preliminary pics...it actually came pretty well seasoned, but i still did the sponge method (left it in there, did NOT wipe down the wood)...Consistent 70 for 36 hours. Put in 3 Boveda packs (65RH) and it hasn't moved at all.. @Herf N Turf I just put those on top as display...I did research on your oxidation concept and will take your advice...I'm just gonna keep like 20 in there that I plan to smoke this year and age the others in the bottom drawers...loving this one so far...hopefully my 1/2 lb. of HF beads will show up on Monday! Thanks again people!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Dang I forgot what it looks like brand new and lightly packed lol. Looking good brother, looking good!! Told you that top drawer is remarkably big lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd get a piece of black cardboard, or vinyl and cover it up when you're not looking at it. Even a year is far too long to expose to light.

Does look beautiful, though.


----------

